# Bar Ends - Urban Legend?



## nitecrwlr (Oct 8, 2008)

I have heard several times that bar ends are dangerous and can impale you in a nasty crash. Is this true? Has anyone had personal experience or heard of anyone being hurt by bar ends during a crash?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Do you sharpen your bar ends ? Lol


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

So could the end of a handlebar.....


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Found a couple links with a quick search:

1) Read the section under the heading "abdominal viscera" at this link: http://bmb.oxfordjournals.org/content/85/1/101.full

2) Also read the abstract here: Elsevier

So bar-end injuries would seem not to be urban legend.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

JonathanGennick said:


> Found a couple links with a quick search:
> 
> 1) Read the section under the heading "abdominal viscera" at this link: Mountain biking injuries: a review
> 
> ...


The bar ends of my Ergon GS2's are a pliable plastic/rubber combination and are about as sharp as the end of a football. I would be much much more concerned about debri on and around the trail then my bar ends...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Attempt to stab someone with a bar end and report back please. Rep for pics.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Just about anything can impale you in a nasty crash. Best thing to do is just stay inside.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

i'd be more worried about brake levers or ufo's


----------



## ksechler (Nov 8, 2004)

Get with the program. NO one uses bar ends anymore.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

ksechler said:


> Get with the program. NO one uses bar ends anymore.


I do! I consider them bash guards for my hands when I run into trees!


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I worry about being impaled by the stubby remnants of pine tree branches much more than any part hanging on my bike.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I dont think you'll get stabbed by these anytime soon...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Caffeine Powered said:


> I worry about being impaled by the stubby remnants of pine tree branches much more than any part hanging on my bike.


i had this happen to me at the boggs mountain demonstration forest in 1999. i used my left hand to keep me from falling down into an embankment but planted the meaty part of my palm by the thumb right onto a protruding twig, a quarter inch or so of which remained in my left hand...unbeknownst to me...until it started to come out on the other side four months later...i am not kidding you.

a doctor had to surgically remove the piece of twig and my left hand has never been the same since.

this is a true story...


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Or, instead of "getting with the program", you could decide for yourself if bar-ends benefit you, and then use them if they do.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't personally know anyone who's been impaled by their bar ends. But of course it's possible--just it's also possible to get impaled by your handlebar, pedal, stem, etc. And if it's possible, it's probably happened! But I don't think that it's common.

I like my bar ends. For long rides especially, the additional hand positions sure are nice. I also prefer them when standing or climbing.


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

If you're riding a moutnain bike in a cross race you can't use them. I assumed it was a safety concern for other racers. I think you'd have to get pretty twisted up to stab yourself


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Someone had a picture of a brake lever through their hand a few months ago. Nasty stuff..


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know anyone who has been stabbed by their bar ends, but think about it - bikes have plenty of parts that can absolutely injure you if you crash the wrong (or perhaps right) way. I think bar ends have a much greater likely hood of injuring another rider in front of you if you collide rather than hurting you in a crash alone. That's why they're a no-no in CX racing. For trail riding, I say try them. Was just thinking about putting my Titec micros back on.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

I never even thought of this type of accident, until coming across this thread. Getting impaled by your bars or brake levers, yikes. 

I've been more worried about launching into a cactus....


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

JonathanGennick said:


> Found a couple links with a quick search:
> 
> 1) Read the section under the heading "abdominal viscera" at this link: http://bmb.oxfordjournals.org/content/85/1/101.full
> 
> ...


Nice research!

In the second link (which is the source referred to in the first), eight out of 19,000 injuries are were associated with bar ends--and all of them healed without intervention (surgery). .04%--not far from urban legend status!

But the first link has something a little scary: "...96% of mountain bikers had pathological abnormalities of scrotal contents [balls] compared with 16% of the control group..."

Methinks that I'm less worried about my bar ends (.04% injury risk) than I am about by nuts (96% risk)!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

TobyGadd said:


> Nice research!
> 
> In the second link (which is the source referred to in the first), eight out of 19,000 injuries are were associated with bar ends--and all of them healed without intervention (surgery). .04%--not far from urban legend status!
> 
> ...


the truth of medical science can be horrific at times...


----------



## AlwaysInjured (Mar 12, 2012)

I once went otb and got a lovely bruise on my leg from a bar end. Also, one time my uncle get his biked pulled out from under him by a tree that grabbed his bar end.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

nitecrwlr said:


> I have heard several times that bar ends are dangerous and can impale you in a nasty crash. Is this true? Has anyone had personal experience or heard of anyone being hurt by bar ends during a crash?


I have friends that have landed on the end of their handlebar in a crash. Several without barends had severe blunt trauma injuries to chest or belly.
One had barends and while sore and bruised was OK.


----------



## fourring (Feb 17, 2009)

I put rubbers on mine for protection, just in case


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Used them for years and never got them caught on a tree,
nor ever had them do any damage to myself in a crash.
Was actually thinking of putting them back on.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

The way I've seen some bar ends installed, you'd think the rider would be in danger of poking out an eye.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I run bar ends, mainly to protect my hands from stuff.
Only crashes that would have involved them I took more injury from cactus or rock ledges than my bike.

Most dangerous part of my bike are the pedals - half the time I whack myself with a pedal when walking my bike.


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

They look utterly silly and I'll be damned if I do anything that makes me look silly while riding my bike out in the woods by myself.


----------



## nitecrwlr (Oct 8, 2008)

The reason I ask is because I was at Valmont yesterday and I witnessed a steady stream of Dads showing their kids how to ride the ladder bridges and logs while riding with 6" bar ends. I wanted to have plenty of ammo before warning them of the dangers.

Friend impaled his leg in Moab last year with a brake lever. I'd love to see that in slow motion.

And yes, I started several threads today but I'm far from a troll. A troll writes messages contrary to popular opinion intentionally. I am merely writing about topics I find interesting. ;-P


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't be "that guy" and give people a hard time about parts of their bike. Especially when they are just showing their kids how to ride. The bar ends aren't likely to be any more dangerous than every other sharp pokey part of the bike and trail.

At worst you'll freak someone out, and at best they'll just get annoyed at you (go look at the dog passion thread as an example).


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

I should probably go on record that in my opinion, no you do not need them. Although I did try them once and was surprised that yes you can get some solid leverage when climbing but still you do not _need_ them.

...and I actually do think they look silly but if I _really_ wanted to use them them I would...but...around here they are certainly the badge of a noob.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

ksechler said:


> Get with the program. NO one uses bar ends anymore.


Nobody. Nobody...except, fast cat2's, fast cat1's, pros and other types


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Cobretti said:


> Just about anything can impale you in a nasty crash. Best thing to do is just stay inside.


exactly... and wait for falling things from the sky to crash through your roof... 

Been OTB's many times in my life and never had any issues with bar ends. Heck just went OTB's last week in front of my kid... didn't get stabbed by anything cept my pride :madman: Just using the stubbies by ergon with integrated grips. shrug I like them along with my toe clips!


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Some of you people need to lighten up a bit - there's very little one *needs* to have on a bike. It's personal preference, comfort, and habit.


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

AlwaysInjured said:


> Also, one time my uncle get his biked pulled out from under him by a tree that grabbed his bar end.


Happened to a friend of mine on a tight trail.

I used to use barends. I liked them. Took them off my bikes about three years ago. I don't miss them.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've seen more brake lever impalings. one particularly gruesome one I remember went through the guy's inner thigh. have seen some handlebar bruises to the chest.

I've had trail debris impale the palm of my hand in a fall, but the worst I've had from the remnant pine branches on tight turns is a scratched shoulder.

there's a thread in here of a guy who had his face smashed by a RAM mount he used for his GPS.

http://forums.mtbr.com/california-n...ker-thurs-night-gap-ride-disaster-280805.html

post injury check-in

http://forums.mtbr.com/2892168-post252.html

more description of what injured him

http://forums.mtbr.com/2914416-post304.html

and a dude injured by his helmet visor. I took mine off after reading this one.

http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/worse-crash-ever-534611.html

I'm not so concerned about injury from barends.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

TobyGadd said:


> Nice research!
> 
> But the first link has something a little scary: "...96% of mountain bikers had pathological abnormalities of scrotal contents [balls] compared with 16% of the control group..."


/\ This, just gives scientific credence to what we already know, MTBer's have bigger balls.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> and a dude injured by his helmet visor. I took mine off after reading this one.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/worse-crash-ever-534611.html
> I'm not so concerned about injury from barends.


Holy moly, that visor injury was NASTY.

I actually ride in one of these:
Pro-tec Riot Helmet 
because I broke a couple helmets open on rocks. Definitely made me reconsider the lightweight foam helmets.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

AlwaysInjured said:


> one time my uncle get his biked pulled out from under him by a tree that grabbed his bar end.


One time a buddy of mine got his bike totally ruined and arm broken by a eucaliptus tree that suddenly grew up right in front of him and grabbed his front wheel. Ever since I ride a monocycle without a front wheel (attempted joke). 
If you run lock-on grips, in case of OTB you will be safer with barends, than without, in my opinion. The tip of handlebar can leave quite ugly bruises, unless you have rubber grips (that I personally dislike).


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

jmountain said:


> I should probably go on record that in my opinion, no you do not need them. Although I did try them once and was surprised that yes you can get some solid leverage when climbing but still you do not _need_ them.
> 
> ...and I actually do think they look silly but if I _really_ wanted to use them them I would...but...around here they are certainly the badge of a noob.


I DO need them. There's no way that I can ride for more than 6 hours without changing my hand positions. My arms would go numb!


----------



## pilotkid424 (Aug 8, 2010)

just in reference to the question of whether or not it is possible to get impaled with bar ends, or anything else for that matter, i never thought it could happen until a friend got hit by a car and was almost killed when her handle bar impaled into her stomach and came within an inch of lacerating her liver. So it is possible to get impaled by handle bars/bar ends


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, it's *possible* to get impaled with just about anything: Face impaled with tap after slip in bath | Metro.co.uk

I mean, here's a dude with a tap and 16" of pipe... but I think the point is, is it more dangerous with bar ends vs not?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

nitecrwlr said:


> The reason I ask is because I was at Valmont yesterday and I witnessed a steady stream of Dads showing their kids how to ride the ladder bridges and logs while riding with 6" bar ends. I wanted to have plenty of ammo before warning them of the dangers.
> 
> Friend impaled his leg in Moab last year with a brake lever. I'd love to see that in slow motion.
> 
> And yes, I started several threads today but I'm far from a troll. A troll writes messages contrary to popular opinion intentionally. I am merely writing about topics I find interesting. ;-P


Be sure to warn them about the brake levers, too.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

fourring said:


> I put rubbers on mine for protection, just in case


Lubricated?


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> /\ This, just gives scientific credence to what we already know, MTBer's have bigger balls.


From all of the scar tissue!

Oh well, they still seem work well enough...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Ribbed.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Count me in for bar end trauma. I caught a little sapling inside the left one on my old bike and flipped OTB down a ledge onto rocks - 2 rib fractures, contused liver and partial bowel obstruction. Wider bars and a different type of bike have made them unnecessary, but if I was going touring I would use them for comfort.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Lubricated?


Dammit AZ, great minds thinking here.

Where's the reports of lacerations on chain rings, knees on stem bolts, or severed digits due to disc brake encounters?


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Malibu412 said:


> Dammit AZ, great minds thinking here.
> 
> Where's the reports of lacerations on chain rings, knees on stem bolts, or severed digits due to disc brake encounters?


Do I even want to know how you sever a digit on a disc brake?


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

My nose is intact because of my helmet visor. Had an OTB and landed face first onto a flat rock. The visor unclipped first on impact and the rest of the force was absorbed by the very front of the helmet and my shades. I got away with a tiny bit of skin missing from my nose and a "gee, that was close" feeling. I literally kissed my helmet afterwards.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

I used to use bar ends back in the 90's. Then stopped using them. And now just 2 days ago I bought some cane creek ergos for my long distance XC bike, mainly for different hand positions. I have never had and handle bar/bar end insertion anywhere. 
I do know someone who was racing downhill, crashed and the handle bar impaled the. Through the thigh, almost bled out...nasty scar.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

wintersolstice said:


> Do I even want to know how you sever a digit on a disc brake?


At least two threads in the last year. Its not hard if your not paying attention.


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's a nice thread about bar ends.

Impaled on handlebars! - SouthernDownhill.com Forum


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

fourring said:


> I put rubbers on mine for protection, just in case


On the scrotal contents or on the bar ends?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

shiggy said:


> I have friends that have landed on the end of their handlebar in a crash. Several without barends had severe blunt trauma injuries to chest or belly.
> One had barends and while sore and bruised was OK.


Didn't you suffer that same fate quite awhile ago whilst riding a non drop barred bike (Scandalous in and of itself)?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Not sure but don't the larger bar end covers help to stop this kind of injury? Like the ones that come on the Lock-ons or the Sunline grips? Seems that the puncture injuries are from people with either slip in bar plug and/or rubber grips. Anyone know about this factor?


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*reported to Mythbusters...*

they responded:

Busted.



nitecrwlr said:


> I have heard several times that bar ends are dangerous and can impale you in a nasty crash. Is this true? Has anyone had personal experience or heard of anyone being hurt by bar ends during a crash?


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*Danny Hart's 2011 world championship victory*

the commentators ended up their comments with:

"how does danny hart sit down with balls that big"

so - you are right...

Danny Hart - Champery - 2011 UCI Downhill World Championship - YouTube



AZ.MTNS said:


> /\ This, just gives scientific credence to what we already know, MTBer's have bigger balls.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*sure, i don't need them*

but do have them on my HT... comfort factor... good for hammering out of the saddle...


wintersolstice said:


> Some of you people need to lighten up a bit - there's very little one *needs* to have on a bike. It's personal preference, comfort, and habit.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Malibu412 said:


> Dammit AZ, great minds thinking here.
> 
> Where's the reports of lacerations on chain rings, knees on stem bolts, or severed digits due to disc brake encounters?


Who ?


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

I love my bar ends. I've used them on mountain bikes, hybrids, and folding bikes since the 90s. I like the additional hand positions and the increased climbing leverage, especially on out-of-the-saddle climbs.

The more I read posts on various cycling forums that make fun of people for using bar ends, having low gearing on road bikes, using rear view mirrors on road rides, etc., the more determined I am to keep using those items. People have different needs and preferences. No one thing is best for everyone, so I really wish people would quit trying to force their opinion on others and label them "freds", "noobs" or whatever, just because they like to use a cycling accessory that isn't considered "cool".


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Who ?


http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/severed-finger-770738.html

I couldn't even open this thread to look at the pics. Messed up.


----------



## shoryuken (Mar 24, 2008)

There was a kid near Sydney that died last year (or the year before) from his handle bar slicing his leg open at some skate park. Seems he had bleed to death before professional help could arrive. Or does blood pressure drop from slicing a major artery? Something along those lines.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Brake levers can get you..we had a guy here that got a brake lever into his thigh after going OTB on a logpile.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Those pics of the finger are disgusting, as are the brake lever pics. There are so many crazy things that can go wrong on a bike, but you can't think about them too much or you will never have fun.


----------



## fourring (Feb 17, 2009)

*No More Stab Wounds*

Wow, I think This is how im gonna roll from now on


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

shoryuken said:


> There was a kid near Sydney that died last year (or the year before) from his handle bar slicing his leg open at some skate park. Seems he had bleed to death before professional help could arrive. Or does blood pressure drop from slicing a major artery? Something along those lines.


when you "bleed to death" your blood pressure plummets to the point that your heart can no longer circulate oxygen to your tissues. horrible way to go. much like suffocating or drowning.



> Those pics of the finger are disgusting, as are the brake lever pics. There are so many crazy things that can go wrong on a bike, but you can't think about them too much or you will never have fun.


absolutely. you have to set your own comfort limits. with my health history, I'm more prone to bleeding out than most of you. I have to set my limits much more conservatively, but regardless of where you set your limits, $hit happens. how many have wound up in the hospital from an easy sidewalk ride yet have never been injured on the trails?


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

fourring said:


> Wow, I think This is how im gonna roll from now on


What's all over your carpet??? Looks like ______.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

fourring said:


> wow, i think this is how im gonna roll from now on


that's a lot of c um!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I do have bar ends on one of my bikes but if I damage my liver it is probably going to be from something else entirely.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i've had the "hook of death" strike when my bar end tangled on a branch and wiped me out. i promptly removed them. but thats just me. other people have better luck.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

A bar end stole my virginity.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I ran bar ends on my geared bike until last year ,never had a probem . A few years ago I was riding my SS up a steep hill ,tire slipped I fell on the end of the handlebar without barends. I have a calcified spot in the middle of my breast bone and you can see most of ring imprint from the bar.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

fourring said:


> Wow, I think This is how im gonna roll from now on


Made me laugh :thumbsup:


----------



## fourring (Feb 17, 2009)

ImaFred said:


> What's all over your carpet??? Looks like ______.





Ilikebmx999 said:


> that's a lot of c um!


If thats what you want it to be.....:skep:


----------



## karma 33 (Dec 27, 2009)

The answer is a resounding "yes". I was flying down a trail in Pisgah years ago, i dropped over a ledge, not seeing there was a veed out rut that grabbed my front wheel , next thing you know i am going over the handlebars. Because i was clipped in and my wheel got violently ripped to one side, as i was going over, the bar end(very round and flat) hit the inside of my upper thigh super hard. I thought it was just going to be a horrible bruise and swelling, but then i looked down and saw my leg covered in bood. It went through two layers of shorts and cut me good. My bike was messed up, so i had to limp several miles out then get stitched up in hendersonville.


----------



## ksechler (Nov 8, 2004)

*Not here*



rydbyk said:


> Nobody. Nobody...except, fast cat2's, fast cat1's, pros and other types


I've seen some mustache bars but for the most part everyone around here is using a wide riser bar. Probably has more to do with the terrain than fashion.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

ksechler said:


> I've seen some mustache bars but for the most part everyone around here is using a wide riser bar. Probably has more to do with the terrain than fashion.


I had to look that up - never seen a moustache bar before. Those are funky!


----------



## DaveBro (Feb 11, 2012)

s0ckeyeus said:


> A bar end stole my virginity.


 Damn near killed 'im.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

ksechler said:


> I've seen some mustache bars but for the most part everyone around here is using a wide riser bar. Probably has more to do with the terrain than fashion.


Bullshlit. The only terrain that favors no barends is flat terrain or very, very long gradual climbs. MD is absolute ideal bar end terrain if your locals are anything like Fair Hill. Short steep climbs. Keep it in a high gear. Get out of the saddle and hammer up it. Do it in bar ends and it will be waaay more comfortable. You don't see many people with bar ends because the people you ride with don't use them. The people you ride with are only a small fraction of the riders out there. You are each influenced by each other, and ideals and 'fashions' bounce back and forth within your circle of riders. If you and one or two of your friends put some bar ends on your bikes and started telling everyone you rode with how awesome they are, within a year or so, you would be saying that almost everyone you see uses them.

I'm not just calling you out. That's the way it is pretty much everywhere, with almost everyone.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Too much 'bite' from your brakes can be an issue !


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

ksechler said:


> Get with the program. NO one uses bar ends anymore.


Bar ends are barney alerts of folks to avoid just like clip on aero-bars warn me on the road of what freds to avoid.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

HAL 9000 said:


> Bar ends are barney alerts of folks to avoid just like clip on aero-bars warn me on the road of what freds to avoid.


I sincerely hope you're kidding, but in case you're not, see my post earlier in this thread.

Judging people by what cycling accessories they use is very superficial and petty. I see people using stuff I would never use every day. Does that make them any less of a cyclist or make them a bad person? No. Everyone is different. People should not be ridiculed just because they like something you do not.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

freighttrainuphill said:


> I sincerely hope you're kidding, but in case you're not, see my post earlier in this thread.
> 
> Judging people by what cycling accessories they use is very superficial and petty. I see people using stuff I would never use every day. Does that make them any less of a cyclist or make them a bad person? No. Everyone is different. People should not be ridiculed just because they like something you do not.


Nah, it's cool - I love people who judge me based on what I own. It makes it easier to dismiss them


----------



## dimilo (Mar 20, 2012)

lol I seriously doubt you'll ever be stabbed by a bar end. Maybe bruised by it, but no piercing.


----------



## tahoeyeti (Oct 19, 2003)

dimilo said:


> lol I seriously doubt you'll ever be stabbed by a bar end. Maybe bruised by it, but no piercing.


Super unlikely, but it happens.


----------



## tahoeyeti (Oct 19, 2003)

A few years ago at Northstar a girl crashed, and the carbon brake lever on her bike broke off in her thigh.


----------



## AlwaysInjured (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't use bar ends anymore, because I took them off and found I like the extra leverage that another 2" of handlebar gave me. Plus I never used them, and they were mostly just in the way trying to stick the bike in a car.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

HAL 9000 said:


> Bar ends are barney alerts of folks to avoid just like clip on aero-bars warn me on the road of what freds to avoid.


So if I don't have bar ends or aeros, then I'm not a Fred or a Barney? What's that make me, a Bam-Bam? Dino? Mr. Slate? Please don't say a Wilma or Betty!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

freighttrainuphill said:


> I sincerely hope you're kidding, but in case you're not, see my post earlier in this thread.
> 
> Judging people by what cycling accessories they use is very superficial and petty. I see people using stuff I would never use every day. Does that make them any less of a cyclist or make them a bad person? No. Everyone is different. People should not be ridiculed just because they like something you do not.


Best just to ignore HAL when he throws stuff like this out there...


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

I got two main bikes. One with and one without. If the trip is going to be several hours long, i'll use the one with the bar ends, otherwise my wrists get to hurting something fierce. If i'm planning to go off the streets and greenways and into some dirt and mud, then i'll use the other one. Flipping the bar ended one over to work on it is MUCH easier than the other too.


----------

